# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  help with phone wall socket

## gothebroncos

Hello,
Hopefully someone can help me. We have a Helstra crappy colour wall phone socket which I would like to change to another colour. Can someone recommend what we should do with this to change. 
Below is a photo of what we would like to change 
Thanks

----------


## woodbe

Um... 
Isn't that suposed to have a cover on it? It looks kind of ..industrial.. or ..distressed.. like that 
woodbe.

----------


## gothebroncos

Yeah it does have a cover, but it is the crappy colour.

----------


## Sturdee

> Yeah it does have a cover, but it is the crappy colour.

  Just paint it to the colour you want, 2 coats of an oil based paint is all you need. 
Peter.

----------


## spartan

This looks normal(less the missing cover). 
Step 1. Unplug the phone.
Step 2 . From the photo it appears that you have an RJ11 plug in the side of the bracket.
Step 3. Disconnect side mount connector.
Step 4. Remove bracket from wall....
Step 5. Post what the results are....

----------


## gothebroncos

maybe I didn't make myself clear enough. I am looking to change the socket to something else - smaller and different colour. What socket do I need? The current fitting has the line from the street (2 black wires). The front socket is for the phone, the side fitting runs to the bedroom for the adsl modem. 
Thanks

----------


## Fuzzie

Firstly, like every other type of wiring in the home it is against the regulations for a DIY fix for this problem. 
I've seen those types of wall plates in DSE. On the back the incoming service wire is terminated at screw terminals and you end up with a 3 way splitter taking RJ11 plugs. The face plate also provides a mounting point for a wall mounted phone. 
Replacing the functionality with same to same could get messy. If you want just a standard telstra Australian socket in ivory you might find one at your local building wrecker/recycler. You would then need a readily available Australian plug double adapter or adsl filter/splitter to go to give you the two sockets you need. 
BTW 2 black wires coming from the street doesn't sound right. Telstra wiring generally comes in coloured pair combinations. 
Fuzzie

----------


## Sturdee

> . If you want just a standard telstra Australian socket in ivory you might find one at your local building wrecker/recycler. You would then need a readily available Australian plug double adapter or adsl filter/splitter to go to give you the two sockets you need.

  They are all available at Dick Smith Powerhouse or at Jaycar.   
Peter.

----------


## Wood Borer

Like power GPO's there is quite a range of colours, shapes and sizes for telephone outlets. 
The two black wires I assume are the colour of the cable sheath. Inside the sheath there will be an even number of wires which are twisted into pairs. Each wire will have different coloured insulation. Typically the first pair will be Blue and White and the second pair will be Red and Black. These colours can vary depending on the age of the cable. 
It is possible that one cable is feeding in from the street and the second cable is feeding another point in your house or to an external building on your property. 
Because you asked the question, it is more than likely that you have very little experience with telephony and cabling so it might just be easier to employ someone with an ACA licence to check it out properly and install a socket to you liking.  
Try and get someone who has had experience in the telephone industry with an ACA licence rather than someone with a licence but with no background in telephony.  
House wiring is relatively simple but there are wiring configurations from the past which are no longer used with modern telephones. People with licences new to the industry may not be familiar with these configurations.

----------


## rrich

The best advice has already been given. If you're unhappy with the color, paint the cover. 
I'm not totally sure because your telephony hardware is slightly different from what we use in the US. I think that the fixture includes a filter to remove the background hiss from the E&M signalling on an ADSL service. It may be difficult to find the appropriate device in the color that you can accept. (Especially in your highly regulated telphone environment.)

----------


## Fuzzie

Looking a bit closer at the picture it indeed looks like there are two black insulation covered wires that have been terminated on the face plate. The wire also looks thicker gauge than telecom wire. Maybe it is bell wire? Perhaps its a Victorian house with very old wiring? 
To be on the safe side I'd suggest you get a registered cabler to do an audit of your wiring and change over the wall plate.

----------


## Ausyuppy

gothebroncos,
It is against the regulations for you to touch it, and possibly a licenced technician, depending on whether thats the first outlet in the house. If it is, it is deemed to be Telstra's, therefor only they can touch it.  
Where are you in Brisbane. If you are closer to me, I can do it for you if need be, for the right price (slab of beer). It is straight forward, however looking at the picture, that may be a wall plate that has an ADSL filter in the side of it. Removing that will cause issues IF you have ADSL. 
Cheers
Steve

----------


## spartan

Steve, it not me that wants it done. 
It is gothebroncos.... 
As a qualified electrician, and holder of an austel license....I could probably manage it!  :Biggrin:  
I know I drive a desk most days....but I'm capable ok....

----------


## Ausyuppy

Hey Spartan,
That will teach me for responding in a hurry  :Smilie: 
Cheers
Steve

----------

